# Ironing takes too long !!



## kfpg (25 Jun 2005)

My spouse and I, probably like most people, always have a stack of ironing to get through - work shirts, blouses, casual stuff,etc  - it takes hours per week and is far from a favourite past time.

I know there are ironing presses available and was wondering if anyone is familiar with how well they work?

Are they steam assisted?
What clothes items can be done successfully with them? (hopefully shirts!!)
Any idea on price range?
Where can they be bought?
Do they actually save time versus convential ironing?
Are they operated on a table top or have their own legs?

Tks


----------



## Decani (25 Jun 2005)

God I love ironing. Ironing and peeling potatos. I find it all very theraputic. I've also started washing the dishes again instead of using the dish washer. Cut our 'leccy bill in half at the same time.

Having said that about the ironing, I now realise that it's been a good few years since I last ironed and now that there are 2 kids around I would dread to think where I would find a quiet 3 hours twice a week to do ironing. We just wash-and-go now.


----------



## Murt10 (25 Jun 2005)

Mrs Murt bought one of these in Argos over 6 months ago. She says that it is one of the best things she ever bought.



It cost E320. It uses steam. It is faster than a conventional iron. With practice shirts can be done. It is used on an ordinary table. 

Apparently what makes it so good is the lack of effort involved


Murt


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jun 2005)

Have you considered outsourcing the ironing (maybe even the washing and ironing) to free up some of your time?


----------



## kfpg (26 Jun 2005)

Thanks Murt, thats one of the positive side, anyone else?
Equally anyone bought one and regretted it?

Don't really want to go that route Rainyday I would imagine it would be expensive.


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jun 2005)

Lakeview said:
			
		

> Don't really want to go that route Rainyday I would imagine it would be expensive.


I was able to get shirts washed & ironed for €1.50 a go last year - seemed like great value to me.


----------



## daltonr (26 Jun 2005)

I'm a long time shirt outsourcer.   Everything else I just wash.
I never saw the point of having ironed casual clothes.  
Once in a blue moon something will be so badly wrinkled that it needs to be
ironed, but very rarely.

Also non-Iron shirts are excellent.

I hate ironing with a passion.

-Rd


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jun 2005)

*non-Iron shirts*

Agreed. In my line of work, I don't often have to wear an ironed shirt, thank God, but I've a couple of old lightweight cotton/polyamide-mix 'drip-dry' yokes bought _years_ ago in Roches Stores that are just un-creasable.

Fling them in the wash, stuff them in the tumble-dryer, peel them out of the crinkly mass of pure cotton stuff that takes for_ever_ to iron, and Bob's your (tatty ould) uncle..!


----------



## kfpg (26 Jun 2005)

Murt's steam press at €320 would pay for itself after 21 weeks at only 10 shirts per week (usually at least this many) using Rainyday's € 1.50 a go !! Also you wouldn't have the hassle / cost of organising pick up and delivery and petrol at record prices (assuming ironing not done in your home)


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jun 2005)

Lakeview said:
			
		

> Murt's steam press at €320 would pay for itself after 21 weeks at only 10 shirts per week (usually at least this many) using Rainyday's € 1.50 a go !! Also you wouldn't have the hassle / cost of organising pick up and delivery and petrol at record prices (assuming ironing not done in your home)


What value do you put on your own time?


----------



## trish (27 Jun 2005)

How about a housekeeper? Ours comes once a week for 3 hours for 40 Euro. She flies through the house and the family's ironing in that time.  The ironing takes the best part of an hour (I think she's at least 4 times faster than me!)
I think it's money well spent, whereas I think 1.50 a shirt is far too much.


----------



## Janet (27 Jun 2005)

1.50 a shirt is pretty cheap actually.  Those press irons are good - I used to help out my sister in her ironing business and we used one there.  Shirts are possible but it's easiest to do most of them and then use the ordinary iron to finish the little awkward bits.  Also really good for bedclothes (have to iron mine because I just don't have the space to store non-ironed linen), t-shirts, trousers etc.  We always had one of these at home.  It does take up space though and it's probably better if you can leave it out more or less permanently ready for use.


----------



## Thirsty (27 Jun 2005)

I tried the steam press and thought it was useless and akward; a good quality iron at 1/3 of the price does the job for me...


----------



## Diziet (27 Jun 2005)

A steam iron with a separate steam generator cuts ironing time in half. Bought mine from ALDI (a 'special' at €60) and would never go back to a normal steam iron. Only downside is that the water takes a few minutes to heat up but this is trivial compared to the time saved.


----------

